# Cant figure this out



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

this morning my betta was fine. 
6 hours later he had a small black spot like a bruise on his left side. 
Now he is turning white underneath and the spot has take up the entire left side. its only been another 4 hours since I noticed this. 

I am including an image so everyone can see. 
​what is it, and why is it moving so fast? 
At this rate Im afraid I wont get a chance to medicate him. (its 1am here)


Right after I posted this he passed. *sad
Where the black spot was it was like a white/clear mucus comming off him.
Any help determining cause of death would be greatly appreciated


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

definately some kind of parasite or injury. are there any other fish in the tank that could have attacked him? Is it a new fish? Have you added anything in the last few days?


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

i floated a java fern across the top the day before. 
He had been in the tank for 2 days alone. 
He was fine when I left for work. a couple of friends came by to get the gold barbs, i had moved to the 10. They saw the spot... 
One thing.. he had a nice rock with holes in it. He loved sleeping in those holes, and one time I saw him come out the other side. Thats where he was when I left for work.
My first thought may have been right. he hurt himself on that rock while I was out.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

may have been hurt that way. possibly got an infection from the wound.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

I may never know what it is. 
But changing everything out of that tank. 
The rock I may use someday but right now.. no. 
I am going to do a major clean on the filter pump and the tank before I buy anything else.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like a good start. be sure to look for a cycle if you do clean everything.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Could he still get to the surface for air easily with the new moss? Was the tank heated?


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

No, snail, unfortunately he passed while I was making the initial post. 
I had taken the plants out already to be sure there was nothing hiding in them. 
He just settled behind the filter and passed.


----------

